# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Säynäjärven seisake

## Mikko-Veikko

Tietääkö kukaan onko Säynäjärven (Kangasalla, Tre-Orivesi-radan varrella) seisake toiminut nykyisen oikaistun radan kohdallakin ? Lähellä ylikulkusiltaa on paikka, jossa jokin vanha pieni koppi ja tie sille, mutta ei oikein vaikuta seisakkeelta! Koskahan tuo rata on tässä kohtaa oikaistu?

----------


## ultrix

Joo, Säynäjärven seisake oli siinä kallioleikkauksessa Säynäjärventien ja radan risteyksessä.

----------

